

NIST certified AES-based encrypted flash drives cracked -- trivially - lisper
http://www.h-online.com/security/news/item/NIST-certified-USB-Flash-drives-with-hardware-encryption-cracked-895308.html

======
cperciva
And this is why open source is good for security applications. If you can't
see how a system works, assume that it's doing something mind-bogglingly dumb.

